
The Restaurant of Order Mistakes only employs waiters who have dementia - DanBC
http://metro.co.uk/2017/06/12/the-restaurant-of-order-mistakes-only-employs-waiters-who-have-dementia-6702340/#ixzz4kSb9lfHq?platform=hootsuite
======
Kaibeezy
Great way to try something new! I ordered sausage and pepper pizza from a non-
demented waiter last night, got the Italian sausage and peppers appetizer
instead. It was excellent, and they brought me house baked bread, a bowl of
marinara, and my beer was on the house. Very satisfied.

------
steanne
i worry about food allergies.

